# Farm Pro Hydraulic Hook up



## BigErn

I would like to run a log splitter with quick disconnects off my Farm Pro 2430. Anyone know where to access the hydraulic feed line and where the return line should go?


----------



## chrpmaster

BigErn

Let me be the first to say 
Welcome to the Tractor Forumarty: 

As far as your hydraulic hookup I will wait with you for someone who can answer it better than I can.


----------



## Archdean

I second the WELCOME!!

Do you have a loader on your Farm Pro?

If not you will need to obtain a control valve! 

We await your answer!


----------



## Live Oak

Let me add my welcome as well BigErn. Here is a link to a thread posted here at TF not long ago asking the very similar question. Take a look and see if perhaps you find some info. to get you on the right track. 

790 Rear Hydraulics  

You will either have to tap into a FEL SCV control valve or fabricate a tap into the high pressure hydraulics. Using the latter method, you will need to have an SCV installed on the log splitter and fab up and hyd. quick disconnect for hooking up the log splitter to the tractor hydraulics. 

Anyhow, take a looksee and see what you think?


----------



## BigErn

Thanks for all your welcomes and the quick replies! First, I do have a Koyker loader with quick releases on the tractor. Next, now I'm going to sound a little naive here (mostly because I am), what is a FEL SCV valve?

Ernie


----------



## Archdean

The only thing you need to add is a 4th hyd spool since you already have a FEL... And to be honest you don't have to even do that plug your L-Splitter in your control Loader valve (under the handle) and tie a rope to it to hold it open!! Wa-LA!! Split a-way!!


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by BigErn _
> *Thanks for all your welcomes and the quick replies! First, I do have a Koyker loader with quick releases on the tractor. Next, now I'm going to sound a little naive here (mostly because I am), what is a FEL SCV valve?
> 
> Ernie *


Ernie, ALL of us have asked that question before at some time. No problem, gotta start somewhere. 

FEL = Front end loader
SCV = Selective control valve (also known as a spool)


----------



## HarryG

BigErn,
Welcome to Tractor Forum. I have Jinma 224 with a Koyker 160 FEL. Same manufacturer as your Farm Pro with some minor differences. 
If you don't have remotes as most of the smaller 200 series Jinmas you either have to cut into the pressure line and return or place a valve upstream or down stream of your current FEL valve.
Now the good news. If you have the single lever control valve like me then it has power beyond capability. You call and get a PB valve and it threads into a port on your valve that is not being used now. You do have to hose in a return line and pressure line to your remote device like a log splitter, etc. 
Check the Koyker paperwork that came with your FEL. It should show the power beyond valve hook-up. 
Let us know. I'm including a diagram of my FEL diagram. There are 4 but 3 are too big to post. 
Regards, HarryG


----------



## ARTRAC

The Farm Pro 2430 has provision for a "half remote" on the lift box. there should be one quick connect on the rear. near where this attaches to the lift box, there is a valve whith a hex nut on it that looks like a bolt, turn it in gently, attach your splitter. If you have a spring on your splitter strong enough to retract your cylinder, you can operate it with the lift control lever. if not you will need to install an open center valve, leave your lift valve in the high position and run a return line to the drain plug on the left rear bottom of the lift box. 

when that hex valve is turned in the oil is diverted from teh lift to the quick connect so be sure to open the valve back up when you disconnect the splitter.

OR: you can use an open center valve, just use the same quick connects your loader does, disconnect ther and connect to your splitter. Keep in mind that if you use this method you are operating ahead of the tractor pressure releif valve so you will not want to drive the cylinder to full travel as you could blow the pump (unless your splitter valve has a PR built in as the laoder valve does)


----------



## Live Oak

Chip, great to hear from you as always and thanks for clarifying these points particular to this machine. PLEASE don't be a stranger!


----------



## Archdean

Goes double for me!! very informative and well written as well!!


----------



## ARTRAC

I've been checking in here from time to time, and will continue to do so. Happy to help when I can.


----------



## hauss243

*Need Help*

I have a farm pro 2430 that I am going to use to pull a wheeled disk but when I hook up my cylinder to the "Half Remote" I don't seam to have any pressure. Thanks to the other helpful posts I found the bolt but when I tighten it to the point where it is snug nothing happens. The tractor does have a FEL.

How tight should it be??


----------



## hauss243

*Work In Progress*

I found out that the lift arms have to be in the down position before u tighten the bolt. 

But do I need a pressure relief valve in the line with my cylinder?

It seams to slow the rpm of the tractor when the cylinder reaches the end of it's stroke.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Huass243! Artrac I am sure will see your post and I am confident will be able to help you find the right part at a good price.


----------



## ARTRAC

There is a PR valve inside the lift box. I am not 100 percent sure it is still in the circuit when using the half remote. I have never tried to use the half remote for anything. but I think it should be. the PR valve is set to about 2300psi. Best would be to put a gage on the half remote and see if the pressure spikes above that. running the pump and holding 2300psi could slow the engine a little. The reason the lift arms have to be down (some chain them down). is if they raise up, the cam inside the lift box will shut off the valve, thinking the lift arms have achieved the desired position for the positon of the quadrant handle. I would avoid going to the end of the travel on the cylinder until I did a pressure test to confirm proper operation of the PR valve.


----------

